# Michael Rohrmann ?



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I took a quick look as the name looked very German.. and he is indeed German 

From what I can see, he is a high level trainer and rider. 

For me, that would mean he would be able to teach any breed. He also trains in a variety of English disciplines, so I am sure he has seen all breeds turn up.

In Germany you get enough WBs, but you get the Konik ponies, Haflingers and all sorts, so I wouldn't say he limits to a specific build of horse.

However, it does appear that he speaks English. If you want to find out the information, drop him a line for sure! If he is getting clients to pay for a clinic, I am sure he will answer 

And he has one of those horrible stools to sit on which rock every way possible!

I hope you give it a go and let us know how it goes!


----------



## Beling (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for the reply!

I looked him up too, but of course it doesn't really tell you how he accepts amateurs and their laid-back mounts.

I'll let you know how it goes. I've decided just to audit.


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

How was the clinic Beling? Did you learn something? What did you think of the clinician?


----------



## Beling (Nov 3, 2009)

It this coming Fri-Sat-Sunday. My teacher will be riding!


----------



## Beling (Nov 3, 2009)

The clinic was wonderful! I wish I'd brought my horse. Michael doesn't even look at your horse, breed-wise, it's all about how you're riding him. He is VERY much into your position, and how it affects your riding. He will often ask, "Why did you...?" which is a shock at first  but he wants you to think about what you're doing, always. He'd ask, "How did it feel when you were at this spot?"

Many of his suggestions start with, "At this moment..." He makes sure you understand you don't ALWAYS ride exactly like this, but that this is what is needed NOW, because... And he has reasons for everything he says.

He reminds you that you have far more options than what is written in books.

He does a LOT of release, "Let him go, give him his body" which got the horses, especially the ones who tended to be behind the bit, working much more freely. He often likes to let the horse go on the buckle.

Several horses, especially in the indoor arena (20 x 40m) cut corners, or dropped shoulders. He didn't deal with the horse, he concentrated on how the rider should ride this particular horse "at this moment" to balance and straighten him.

There were also some instruction on rider exercises and on using the BALIMO chair, which was new to me. I think I can just afford one. If it doesn't leave me screaming in pain, it should help maintain my suppleness (what little I have left!)

And he was easy-going, mostly. There were some acoustic problems, and accent-understanding problems, but the only time I saw him truly upset was when a low-level rider, having missed the cone, smiled at her error and just shook her head. "No! You must NEVER just let your horse go, it could cost you your life!" And he went on to explain you must always have control of your horse. That was the only time he was so intense.

After Hawaii, he will go to Texas (Houston and Dallas) and then back to Germany, then Austria, I think. He comes to Hawaii twice a year. I hope he makes it to Maui again!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Sounds like my old trainer (who I gifted my horse too because I couldn't afford to take him with me).

Very much on the newer train of though, IMO, when it comes to German trainers. There are still many that I have experienced where you have to dominate the entire way and the partnership is forgotten.

I am so glad you went, and hopefully next time you can attend!

In regards to the rider missing the cone... a wise instructor once told me that 90% of accidents happen in the cool down when the rider thinks the horse is relaxed and a bit tired. They turn their brains off, but the horse is always watching. I know this isn't true, as you can't put a % on accidents, and generally if you and your horse have a good partnership and respect then accidents can be less...but it put in to perspective that you don't just fall asleep up there.. every moment is a training moment for you both.

Again, super happy you enjoyed (even if it was auditing and not riding) and hope you get to ride in the next clinic!


----------

